# would like to know if there are any northants, beds, oxfordshire c.clubs?



## cyclingclueless (7 Sep 2014)

hello, 

Does anyone know of or go to a cycling club in the northamptonshire or surrounding counties? wish to meet others and do some longer rides as part of my training. 

thanks

Sam


----------



## midliferider (7 Sep 2014)

I am a proud and happy member of A5 Rangers in Towcester.
You can learn most about it on the website. The best thing about it is that it caters for all abilities. There are so many rides to choose from depending on your ability (and perhaps the mood) on any given day. It is very inclusive and welcoming.


----------



## cyclingclueless (8 Sep 2014)

hi Mildliferider... do you know, I saw a post board for them whilst meandering around in towcester centre, but it gave no upcoming events or a website. Will try to google em and check it out!! many thanks!


----------



## Drago (8 Sep 2014)

There's quite a few. Many of them have groups on Strava if you want to browse. Chuck 'Northampton' into the search field.


----------



## EltonFrog (15 Sep 2014)

Bicester Millennium Cycle Club is very active


----------



## Drago (15 Sep 2014)

Google Northampton CTC. I often go on their rides.


----------



## Rob3rt (17 Sep 2014)

Use the British Cycling Club Finder, all BC affiliated clubs should be listed!

http://www.britishcycling.org.uk/clubfinder

TBH: We should have a sticky with the above link in it and also equivalent CTC link.


----------



## Drago (17 Sep 2014)

Keep an eye on Roy Pinks website and Facebook page as they organise regular rides throughout the year. Not only a brilliant shop, but great guys.


----------

